# Favorite strap on a Hamilton Khaki Field Auto 38mm ?



## Brendan_C (Jun 6, 2021)

Just ordered a Hamilton Khaki Auto 38mm (one with black leather/white stitching) the other day and am on the hunt for some straps. Don't own many watches nor watch straps so looking for some input

So far, I have a black Barton elite silicone, Barton Khaki Tan canvas, and a C&B supreme gunmetal NATO. Really would love a C&B black label leather strap at some point for the option to "dress it up", but I plan to daily this watch and want many options

Any pictures with brand/model strap would be amazing, but any input at all is appreciated


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Your strap selections are solid. I have a Barton leather strap that works well on mine. You could do a lot with the NATOs, just see what works for you.

I would also suggest looking into a deployant clasp for the stock Hamilton strap-- Hamilton's straps look nice but seem to wear quickly and a deployant will help lengthen its life. I got mine from Long Island Watch and it's great.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

I tend to put Hirsch Performance Watch Straps on my Hamiltons. They are great for they are quick-spring release and the upper layer can be sailcloth effect or leather/calfskin, while the bottom layer is Premium Caoutchouc (natural rubber). Here is a link to Watch Obsession's Hirsch Performance Straps: Hirsch Performance Watch Straps | WatchObsession


----------



## mvkn (Nov 25, 2019)

I sure like the Hamilton metal bracelet a lot. Not sure if they sell those separately. 

Just ordered a new Jack Foster custom strap. The guy is out of Greenville, SC and seems to make really nice stuff. I have smaller wrists so its nice to be able to customize the length, select taper or not, etc.


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

Just got this Eache oil brown leather strap.


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

Black Canvas Ritche Strap


----------



## Hobs (Jul 13, 2021)

I have my Khaki King on a brown ostrich quill strap, which I really like. I'm planning to get a black ostrich leg strap for dressier wear. Ostrich leather is underappreciated, IMHO..







￼


----------



## Hw2020 (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Just two of my faves.


----------



## Lylegunner (Nov 4, 2021)

Haveston Service series if you can find them. WWII "Invasion Stripes", B-17 paint scheme, RAF aircraft camo colors, etc. Look great on a field watch IMO.


----------



## chimin (Oct 7, 2017)

Pardon this broken record, but once you find the perfect strap, it’d wrong not to share the joy: Haveston. With your fine watch, canvas and service lines would be my humble recommendations, parade if you like to dress up. My pictures will one day do them justice, meanwhile proper ones can be found on their website and are a simple Google/social media search away.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ostrich leather looks pretty good IMO.


----------



## SCD (May 4, 2009)

Crown & Buckle Chevron


----------



## Gclink (Mar 28, 2018)

I got this from Amazon. IIRC, the brand is Hemsut and its Horween leather for around $20.


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

Go bracelet!


----------



## Willmunny (Dec 1, 2021)

I bought the Hamilton Khaki Auto 38mm on the brown leather strap with the white stitching. I love the watch, but I do not like the strap. Perhaps the strap is made well, but I don't think the color combination looks good on my wrist. Right now I am wearing it with a gray NATO strap, which I much prefer. However, I am open to switching it up. I really like the one SCD shows above.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

bigjaymofo said:


> Go bracelet!
> 
> View attachment 16269933


THIS! 

6.75" wrist here, and both my Hamiltons are on bracelets (38mm).


----------



## adrock (Dec 1, 2008)

Leather nato strap from Popov leather. 38mm on 7" wrist. Loving the new watch, thanks @SCD


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

FWIW, I prefer two-piece straps to pass-thru (NATO or otherwise) on this watch. I’m using a Fossil alligator style band that must be 15+ years old. I find a darker brown strap very versatile.


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## jcoffin1981 (Aug 16, 2009)

Looking for a new strap for mine. The canvas works, but I'm looking for leather and maybe a little dressy. This is an aftermarket cheapy. Many of the straps for field watches are super thick and non-pliable and rather uncomfortable. I am colorblind, but the green makes it very difficult to match a color. I would love some ideas.


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

@North Straps single-pass NATO on mine today.


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)

caribiner23 said:


> @North Straps single-pass NATO on mine today.


Very nice 👍


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

I prefer the Khaki Field Auto on a bracelet, but currently I have it on a black zulu strap. In the future I'd like to try a black nato with a single stripe, or an army green nato. I previously wore it on a black leather strap, but it's not a very dressy watch so I think a nato or sailcloth is more appropriate.


----------



## Dirty Red (Feb 5, 2020)

Crown and Buckle HD single pass nato. Helps hide the gap from the long lugs.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Mine came on the bracelet which is outstanding, but I also got the OEM brown strap to go with it. I’ve tried other really great straps on it but they just don’t quite seem to measure up.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

nk.technical said:


> I prefer the Khaki Field Auto on a bracelet, but currently I have it on a black zulu strap. In the future I'd like to try a black nato with a single stripe, or an army green nato. I previously wore it on a black leather strap, but it's not a very dressy watch so I think a nato or sailcloth is more appropriate.
> 
> View attachment 16316299


I've never seen that KFA before, that's pretty cool 👌


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

askinanight said:


> I've never seen that KFA before, that's pretty cool 👌


Thanks, it's an older one from the 90's, and I hardly ever see them. Reference #000093. It's been mine for about seven years, but most of the wear was from the previous owner. I got the sailcloth strap I had been mulling over -


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Great looking options - thanks all!


----------



## nk.technical (Apr 25, 2021)

Okay I’ve been enjoying a few different straps recently!


----------



## rockchalk06 (8 mo ago)

I just bought a Sail Cloth Leather type from a seller on eBay to have a strap option for a new Hamilton that should be here today. I'll get pictures up when it arrives, but the color options are pretty open.


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

caribiner23 said:


> @North Straps single-pass NATO on mine today.


This is a good look - I'm realizing that I like the heft of the single pass straps vs. a standard Nato.


----------



## Fitzi (5 mo ago)

caribiner23 said:


> Just two of my faves.
> 
> View attachment 16240120
> 
> View attachment 16240119


Hello there! Love the watch and the combination with the orange strap. Where did you get it from? Greetings


----------



## HanAndChewie (9 mo ago)

adrock said:


> . 38mm on 7" wrist. Loving the new watch, thanks @SCD
> View attachment 16285485





adrock said:


> Leather nato strap from Popov leather. 38mm on 7" wrist. Loving the new watch, thanks @SCD
> View attachment 16285485


 hey I can’t seem to find this strap and would love to have it. Any way you could link it? Thanks!


----------



## HanAndChewie (9 mo ago)

adrock said:


> Leather nato strap from Popov leather. 38mm on 7" wrist. Loving the new watch, thanks @SCD
> 
> View attachment 16285485


Hey I’d love to get this but can’t seem to find it. Any way you could link it? Thanks!


----------

